# grazing-york



## jazzyboy1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi All,Am new to this site but am desperately looking for grazing around the york area.
I have 3 horses and a mini shetland who will all be soon homeless as the developer is selling our field in a couple of months.
I don't want a livery yard really as i am used to seeing to everything myself,so really it's just a field to rent of about 3+acres.
Hope if i spread the word far enough I may get lucky.
Thanks


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome hope you find somewhere for them 
would love to see some pic's of them


----------

